# Vostok Europe Lunokhod Watch



## radicalpj10 (Sep 10, 2011)

I am planning to sell a Vostok Europe Lunokhod watch but i have no idea how much shoulf i sell it for? so anyone how much would this watch would go for IF i was going to sell it?


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Is it the same as this one:










I have one in excellent condition and if I recall correctly I paid about Â£40 for it on an ebay auction 5 months ago. It was a crap photo and description though.


----------



## radicalpj10 (Sep 10, 2011)

Lampoc said:


> Is it the same as this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here is a picture

http://forums.watchuseek.com/attachments/f29/507375d1315190398-fs-rado-r12413493-gold-plated-570$$$-500432d1314333683-fs-vostok-europe-lunokhod-automatic-imageuploadedbytapatalk1314333654.995034.jpg


----------

